# Dannon Yogurt Drops Misleading Nutrition Claims From Packaging



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dannon Yogurt Drops Misleading Nutrition Claims From Packaging, Must Get FDA Approval PORTLAND, Ore. ??? Dannon Co. Inc. has agreed pay $21 million over health claims made for its Activia yogurt and DanActive dairy drink in settlements with state and federal regulators. The food company has claimed that beneficial bacteria in its Activia yogurt helps [...]

*Read More...*


----------

